# Icelandic: Saeunn (pronunciation?)



## Nicolemiller

How to pronoun "Saeunn"?
Thank you very much


----------



## Tjahzi

I'm sorry, but do you really expect an answer when you don't even let us know WHICH LANGUAGE you want it pronounced in? Also, when you made up your mind on that, add that language to the topic title (like every other single thread that is to be found in this forum). Please.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tjahzi said:


> I'm sorry, but do you really expect an answer when you don't even let us know WHICH LANGUAGE you want it pronounced in? Also, when you made up your mind on that, add that language to the topic title (like every other single thread that is to be found in this forum). Please.



Couldn't have said it better myself.
Such a pity my crystal ball isn't working this morning


----------



## sindridah

Is it the name of some girl or something that you know?

And this "pronoun" is messed up, do you mean pronounce or pronoun? ( wich is confusing me because it doesn't make sense )

Anyway S*æ*unn is in Icelandic name, But i have no idea how to explain the prounounce. Maybe the others can help you out with this pronounce with this alphabet or what ever it's called

cheers


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Maybe the others can help you out with this pronounce with this alphabet or what ever it's called


 
Alþjóðlega hljóðstafrófið? (IPA)  ?
I believe [saɪjun:]


----------



## sindridah

Mikið rétt


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, given that it's a name, and hence _-(u)nn_ shouldn't be considered a definite suffix, why isn't it pronounced [saɪjutn]?

Also, I thought _æ_ was officially transcribed as [ai] rather than [aɪ], but maybe I'm being too picky here...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tjahzi said:


> Hm, given that it's a name, and hence _-(u)nn_ shouldn't be considered a definite suffix, why isn't it pronounced [saɪjutn]?



Definite suffixes don't have the [tn] pronunciation.
But, this isn't a definite suffix, it's a name derived from *unnr* (later *unnur*) - I believe, and doesn't carry the -tn- pronunciation (basically what I mean is it's not a definite suffix, but doesn't have that pronunciation, and an additional detail is that definite suffixes also don't have that pronunciation.

[tn] is generally something that happens after accented vowels / diphthongs, and some other sounds.



Tjahzi said:


> Also, I thought _æ_ was officially transcribed as [ai] rather than [aɪ], but maybe I'm being too picky here...



You're right about this  I had forgotten about that fact, good spot!


----------



## Tjahzi

I realize that I expressed myself somewhat cryptically here, I meant that since it couldn't be a definite suffix, it shouldn't be a pronounced [nn] (since I believed it was the only case where it wasn't pronounced [tn]). So, was that latter assumption incorrect, or was this an exception?

Also, how did you find out that _Saeunn_ was derived from _unnr_? I'm curious.


----------

